# American Masters: Janis Joplin



## vickyNightowl (Apr 5, 2016)

American Masters will air a documentary on Janis Joplin.

If any fans ,it airs on May 3.

Love her music.
One more talented person that left too soon.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for posting this.  I want to watch this.  I will put it on my calendar. PBS?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 5, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Thanks for posting this.  I want to watch this.  I will put it on my calendar. PBS?



Yes,PBS


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks, Vicky.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2016)

I really was a big fan of Janis back in the day, very sad when she died.  Thanks Vicky, will try to catch that show about her.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 5, 2016)

She was an artist who wrote and sang for the mere pleasure and for the love of music first.

Melissa Etheridge and Josh Stone did a great tribute to her at the 2013 Grammys.
Ill try to remind us all!


----------



## vickyNightowl (May 4, 2016)

Did anyone watch it? If you missed it its on

www.pbs.org


Worth watching .


----------



## Guitarist (May 4, 2016)

I watched it.  I was glad to learn more about her, to have those glimpses of her as a person (not "just" a singer).  The letters were interesting to me.  

I won't say more because it would be posting spoilers for readers who haven't seen the program.  I just wish ...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 4, 2016)

Hubby and I used to go to the Avalon ballroom every Friday night back in `66,`67. Jefferson Airplane,Janis Joplin,so many greats. The Avalon was such a funky place-dirty,really. Old sofas all over to sit on-and many people doing "other things" on them-ewwww! But we loved going there and sure enjoyed some great music!


----------



## oldman (May 6, 2016)

Sex, drugs and rock 'n roll that bests describes Janis Joplin. I don't know if she ever performed sober or not. The lady definitely had a lot of soul and always sang her heart out. My favorite Joplin song:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 6, 2016)

I had an album by her way back when.  So many people have died that were great singers like her.  It's sad, she was only 27 years old.


----------



## Kitties (May 6, 2016)

She was a tragic figure. That's how I see her. I'm not a fan of her music myself. I knew a woman who saw her in Monterey and thought she was incredible.


----------



## Cookie (May 6, 2016)

I always liked Janis and saw her concert in Vancouver, B.C. in the 60s.  I tried to get the PBS show, but it isn't available here.  Maybe it will come on netflix someday.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 6, 2016)

Way before my time but I got a replica of her wrist tat. I went from considering her tragic junkie to gifted singer...like Amy Winehouse...but I want to see the program.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 6, 2016)

Another good song:


----------



## jnos (May 7, 2016)

How many of you saw The Rose with Bette Midler? That was a story somewhat based on Janis' life. Great music, good story and also very sad


----------



## chic (May 9, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Did anyone watch it? If you missed it its on
> 
> www.pbs.org
> 
> ...



I did. It was interesting. I enjoyed the interviews with the surviving members of Big Brother. I'd heard before about Janis's desire to become a solo diva and her frustration in trying to accomplish that goal. I think she was born to sing the blues which she did so well.


----------

